# [gelöst] Kernel backen hängt

## uhai

Auf meiner neuen Kiste will ich den Kernel noch etwas anpassen und erhalte diesen Fehler:

```
HOSTNAME="TUX" linux # make && make modules_install

  CHK     include/linux/version.h

  CHK     include/linux/utsrelease.h

  SYMLINK include/asm -> include/asm-x86

  CALL    scripts/checksyscalls.sh

  CHK     include/linux/compile.h

dnsdomainname: Host name lookup failure

  CC      init/version.o

init/version.c:37: error: expected ',' or ';' before 'TUX'

init/version.c:37: error: expected ',' or ';' before 'TUX'

make[1]: *** [init/version.o] Error 1

make: *** [init] Error 2

```

Scheint der Hostname zu sein, der mir da Probleme macht.

```
HOSTNAME="TUX" linux # cat /etc/conf.d/hostname

# /etc/conf.d/hostname

# Set to the hostname of this machine

HOSTNAME="localhost"

```

Isses aber nicht??

uhaiLast edited by uhai on Sat Jan 23, 2010 1:00 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Max Steel

NEinein, der DNShostname lookup error ist etwas vernachlässigbares, Der meckert weil der Hostname nicht vom System gesetzt wurde das gerade den Kernel backen will.

Der Fehler sitzt weiter unten.

LAss das HOSTNAME="" zeugs in der PS1 Variable weg.

Also einmal source /etc/profile. und dann nochmal probiern.

Müsste helfen.

----------

## uhai

```
HOSTNAME="TUX" linux # echo $PS1

\[\033[01;31m\]\h\[\033[01;34m\] \W \$\[\033[00m\]
```

Ist "\h" der Hostname? Ich kann  keine Doku finden, gehört das zu bash?

Nach source /etc/profile bleibt der Fehler. Liest denn gcc den hostnamen aus dem Prompt aus? Der enthält doch nicht zwangsläufig den host.

uhai

----------

## Max Steel

Naja, eigentlich liest der gcc/die Bash den Hostnamen aus der /proc/sys/kernel/hostname Datei.

Schau mal wo der hostname deiner LiveCD configuriert wird.

Ich nehme an das sich der gcc am """ im Hostname verschluckt.

Ja \h ist der Hostname.

----------

## uhai

Gesetzt wird er in Kapitel 8b (Netzwerkkonfiguration) in /etc/init.d/hostname mit der Syntax:

HOSTNAME="Name"

Bei meiner Maschine (nicht mehr Live-DVD!) sieht das jetzt so aus:

```
TUX ~ # cat /etc/conf.d/hostname

# /etc/conf.d/hostname

# Set to the hostname of this machine

HOSTNAME=TUX

```

Geändert habe ich es mit 

```
hostname TUX
```

.

Anscheinend sind die doppelten Anführungszeichen aus dem amd64-Handbuch falsch.

uhai

----------

## Max Steel

Ab baselayout-2 funktioniert das mit den """

Zumidnest ist das bei mir so.

----------

